# Monster in the yard



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Caused about a half hour straight of vicious barking...
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
Still barking
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
Rocky the dork


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Quite a remarkable dog you got there, I love it


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

HAHAHA go aussie aussie - protect your family


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Rocky is so funny!!!! Thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

so funny! I love your boy, so pretty!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...Rocky would get along with my Katie (catahoula). She barks at anything out of place in the yard...even hubby's hat if he lays it down on the porch table.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that's as good as my two going ballistic over a rabbit last week!


----------



## duckyboy1975 (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha, I love curious dogs like that. Getting crazy over nothing. 

________
People living deeply have no fear of death. - Anais Nin 
mustang rims poker chip set paint ball gun


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

They look like Goblins to me, grab the shotgun!! Never doubt your dog, if he/she don't like it it's probably not good for you. #4 shot should take care of those things.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe she wants to play ball ?


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL, that dog again! I just love him.....

Rocky reacting to Monster Kitty in the House remains to me one of the funniest posts in all of HT history!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

SunsetSonata said:


> LOL, that dog again! I just love him.....
> 
> Rocky reacting to Monster Kitty in the House remains to me one of the funniest posts in all of HT history!


It's funny you remember that...I thought of that too when I was looking at theses pictures. I think the Monster kitty was more scary though


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I so love that guy...he's gorgeous and I can't believe how big he's gotten since I saw pics of him last! Keep 'em coming!!! I love that he is protecting y'all from the "monsters" in the yard!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh, I needed it!


----------

